# New Sig Requested - Chael Sonnen



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Chael Sonnen & Gilbert Melendez

I would like a sig please choose any pics u like and if possible similar colour to the sig i have now thanks alot in advance.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

_JB_ said:


> Anyone?


Just Chael?!

Keepin' it simple --->








And an avatar --->


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Any chance u can add Gilbert Melendez and use a different Chael pic?


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Please someone.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Is this section quiet these days?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

you should add to it chael sonnen american gangster and in small down the bottom john dillinger would be proud


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will try to get something when I have time.




UFC_OWNS said:


> you should add to it chael sonnen american gangster and in small down the bottom john dillinger would be proud


I am totally stealing this idea for myself owns.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I will try to get something when I have time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go for it mate, the more chael love the better, then again I love the hate too.:bye02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This is a bad time to ask for graphics, because my Photoshop is broken, Limba is out for a few weeks, HOGH is busy and is just now starting to get more active, Kry is very busy as well, etc.

Someone will get to it eventually if you keep it bumped, though (Toxic said he'd try something).


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Ok thanks.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll try something today or tomorrow.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

toxics already using my idea he said


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

That doesnt matter anyway, i want Melendez and Sonnen.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am gonna try and get something I feel bad but I got no pics or renders to work with on my computer right now so it takes more time. I gotta get all my stuff off my old laptop cause whenenver I found a good pic I saved it and cut out renders when I was bored. Made sig making much faster.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Anyone one feeling creative?


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

bump........


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Anyone?


----------

